# Modern Arnis Seminars - Germany



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 28, 2002)

From http://www.modern-arnis.de under Datu Dieter Knüttel

April - June 2002


> Training Course Outline:
> April
> Month date training course line place information
> April 13/14 BT Datu Dieter Knüttel Heddesheim Dan-Lehrgang
> ...



July-December 2002


> August
> Month date training course line place information
> August 03/04 Hans Karrer Bremen
> 
> ...



Please check the home page of the German Arnis federation for full details.   Try using http://babelfish.altavista.com to help translate if you do not understand German.  It's not perfect, but it helps. 


mod note - translated headings to english - Kaith


----------



## Dieter (Mar 28, 2002)

Thanks for putting up the German seminars.
As you can see, we are pretty active.
For any questions you can e-mail me directly too.

Best regards from Germany

Datu Dieter Knüttel
datu@modern-arnis.de


----------



## David Hoffman (Mar 29, 2002)

RE- German Seminars

As is evident from the above seminar listing, the DAV - (German Arnis Federation) is very active! Perhaps an English listing would be helpful for us Americans who tend to only understand English. Fortunately the German instructors all speak English as well so communication is not a problem. I would encourage anyone with the opportunity to attend seminars by Datu Dieter and his group. They are very serious and competent instructors. They are also good people (something not always true in the martial arts world, unfortunately.) Thus, you will make friends and have fun as well as enjoy the seminar!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 29, 2002)

I did a partial translation where BabelFish would work on the headings.  The rest I'm sadly not qualified to attempt (as a few have noted, im not even that good with english) 

Personally, I would love to attend at least 1 of these.  The country is beautiful I've heard, plus they have the best Metal band (Running Wild) 


:asian:


----------



## Dieter (Mar 29, 2002)

OK, here you have made a list of the seminars in Germany in english.
I have attached them as a .txt file, because .doc and .rtf were not accepted as attachments.
If you have any further questions, don´t hesitate to send me a mail.

Best regards from germany

Datu Dieter Knüttel
datu@modern-arnis.de


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2002)

Thank you for posting that Datu Knüttel.  It's greatly appreciated.

:asian:




As an aside, we don't allow .DOC or .RTF files due to concerns with file sizes, and the risk of viruses. Safer, Smaller, but not as good looking.


----------

